# Simple & nice



## scoobylaw (Dec 21, 2008)

I know it's been done a million times in different variants but I enjoyed it so thought I'd share

(for the hardened protein monsters just increase amounts)

2x eggs, guessing 150ml milk, one scoop of phd strawberry cream iso 7

mix up then cook in Teflon pan or ad virgin oil

serve pancake with fresh strawberrys

nice light & refreshing and 30g protein to boot


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2010)

tried this today but instead of the phd strawberry cream iso 7, i added BSN Syntha 6 caramel latte flavoured protein. was quite nice but was hard to get it just right. Also had to serve it with a little jam instead of strawberry's. cheers for posting mate


----------



## Dan_378 (Dec 12, 2010)

going to give this one a try cheers!


----------

